# new coder needs CPT for stealth guided sinus surgery



## ggparker14 (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a CPT for stealth guided sinus surgery?

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jthweatt (Feb 2, 2011)

61782 - Stereotactic computer-assisted (navigational) procedure; cranial, extradural.  We use "insta-trak" for our sinus surgery and this is the code we assign.  I guess the "stealth" is probably the same thing.


----------

